
Will Mankind Destroy Itself? - aespinoza
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NPC47qMJVg
======
dmfdmf
I'm not a big fan of Michio Kaku and this is a good example of his confused
thinking.

Terrorism is not an ideology but a tactic used by the weaker side of a
conflict but it is not the only tactic.

As Kaku argues, there are anti-science, anti-reason, anti-civilization
ideologies, often derived from religion, that use terrorism. But there are
also secular anti-science, anti-reason, anti-civilization ideologies such as
Environmentalism, Keynesianism and Marxism that do not use terrorism but use
the far more deadly tactic of claiming to be based on science and reason but
in fact are rationalizations for confiscating wealth and establishing
socialism and ultimately totalitarianism. If Western Civilization (and to be
clear, that is what we are talking about) collapses it will be from within,
not from the external anti-reason attackers who are just taking advantage of a
weakened civilization unwilling or unable to defend itself.

Kaku's argument also exposes the inherent contradiction of the advocates of
diversity, toleration, multiculturalism as ultimate social values. He claims
the terrorists want to establish a unified "monoculture" based on their
ideology. He implies that any such "monoculture" is bad and that ours is
superior because we tolerate diversity. But shouldn't the terrorists be
welcomed as "diverse" and "tolerated" by our civilization? If pressed Kaku
would (hopefully) say no -- some primitive or destructive cultures must not be
tolerated. Kaku is advocating a "monoculture" too and any diversity must be
within the frame of cultures based on science and reason that do not tolerate
irrational, primitive or destructive cultures.

He claims that Type I Civilizations should be commonplace in the universe but
I am not convinced. Intelligent life may be exceedingly rare in the universe.
See the book "Rare Earth: Why Complex Life is Uncommon in the Universe"

FWIW, I think mankind will survive.

~~~
wladimir
_FWIW, I think mankind will survive._

The interesting thing is IMO not whether it will survive, but in what form,
and for how long.

I mean, the human race could survive very, very long under primitive
conditions, no big feat. Many animals have done that for hundreds of thousands
of years. If the earth was somehow mangled by a big war or disease, it will be
somewhat harder, but I think a few will survive.

I think that we should aim for something higher than "survival".

